# More puppy pictures and videos!



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

So, our puppies are growing up. Happy and sad at the same time. They are doing wonderfully well in learning about the goats, chickens, kids etc. They are well behaved and learn quickly when they are corrected for wrong behavior. I am amazed at how smart these dogs are. Anyway, I figured you all would like to see pictures of the pups. We also have more video up on the website. The pups are ready to go now, we have 4 that are still available. Here are the pix:










































More pictures and video can be seen on our website at: http://www.greengablesmininubians.com/Dogs/livestock guardian dog puppies.htm
Enjoy!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Wow...they are good looking pups! Looks like they're off to a wonderful start too!


----------



## eliya (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks Kylee. I am having so much fun watching them! I could sit out there all day and just watch.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...thanks for sharing... :thumb:


----------

